# [gelöst] ebuild installieren

## Karlssontje

Sorry wenn ich vielleicht mit ner Anfängerfrage komme aber ich zerbreche mir den Kopf, wie ich ein ebuild installiert bekomme. Das ebuild heisst: transmission-2.73.ebuild und ich möchte es in mein Verzeichnis /usr/local/portage kopieren was grundsätzlich ja auch wundervoll klappt. Nur wenn ich dem ebuild den richtigen Namen geben möchte, so habe ich ein "/" im Namen womit es ein Problem gibt. Ich habe das ebuild umbenannt mittels mv /usr/local/portage/transmission-2.73.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/transmission-2.73.ebuild

Kann mir da jemand helfen?Last edited by Karlssontje on Sat Jun 01, 2013 1:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Bist du vertraut mit dem Thema "Lokales Overlay"? Einfach nur das ebuild irgendwo hinkopieren reicht leider nicht ganz. Schau dir mal folgenden Beitrag an. Da ist es recht schön erklärt, was man dazu alles machen muss:

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/18477/lokales-overlay-erstellen.html

Das ebuild installierst du dann einfach wie gewohnt mittels Portage.

Aber mal was viel grundlegenderes: Warum installierst du dir Transmission nicht einfach aus dem offiziellen Portage Tree? Dort ist auch Version 2.7.3. verfügbar, wenn es ungebdingt diese sein soll. Also einfach über

```
emerge -av =transmission-2.7.3
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

dir fehlt das net-p2p/transmission/ Verzeichnis in dem dann das Ebuild liegt.

Schau dir zb im portage Tree ab wie die Verzeichnisstruktur für ein Repository aufgebaut ist:

Beispiel: 

```
 $ tree /usr/portage/net-p2p/transmission/

/usr/portage/net-p2p/transmission/

├── ChangeLog

├── files

│   ├── transmission-2.77-translations-path-fix.patch

│   ├── transmission-daemon.confd.3

│   └── transmission-daemon.initd.8

├── Manifest

├── metadata.xml

├── transmission-2.73.ebuild

├── transmission-2.76.ebuild

└── transmission-2.77.ebuild

1 directory, 9 files
```

----------

## Karlssontje

Ne, das lokale Overlay kannte ich noch nicht. Ich habe mich bei der Recherche an das englische Gentoo Wiki gehalten, welches die Installation so empfiehlt wie ich es machen wollte.

Danke auf alle Fälle. Ich habe es nun mittels emerge -av =transmission-2.73 gemacht

Eine Frage allerdings hätte ich noch. Beim nächsten world update würde transmission auf das nächst höhere, stabile Paket geupdatet werden. Ich weiss, es gibt da so eine Datei wo man die Pakete welche man nicht updaten möchte eintragen kann. In den Jahren meiner Gentoo Abwesenheit habe ich aber den Namen vergessen. Hilft mir da noch bitte wer auf die Sprünge?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Karlssontje wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Eine Frage allerdings hätte ich noch. Beim nächsten world update würde transmission auf das nächst höhere, stabile Paket geupdatet werden. Ich weiss, es gibt da so eine Datei wo man die Pakete welche man nicht updaten möchte eintragen kann. In den Jahren meiner Gentoo Abwesenheit habe ich aber den Namen vergessen. Hilft mir da noch bitte wer auf die Sprünge?

 

Ordner anlegen wenn nicht vorhanden

```
mkdir /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Datei anlegen

```
touch /etc/portage/package.mask/my-mask
```

In /etc/portage/package.mask/my-mask folgendes eintragen

```
>net-p2p/transmission-2.73
```

MfG

----------

## Karlssontje

Super, danke. Gab es da nicht mal auch eine andere Datei oder täusche ich mich? Auf mask bin ich auch gestossen aber ich hatte das irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass die Datei anders hiess.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Karlssontje wrote:*   

> Super, danke. Gab es da nicht mal auch eine andere Datei oder täusche ich mich? Auf mask bin ich auch gestossen aber ich hatte das irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass die Datei anders hiess.

 

Früher waren das mal Dateien z.B /etc/portage/package.mask. Heute kannst du auch Ordner nehmen also im Ordner

/etc/portage/package.mask kannst du Dateien anlegen und die dürfen heissen wie sie wollen und werden auch alle "abgearbeitet".

Folgende "package" Ordner habe ich noch in /etc/portage/ anhand der Namen sollte es selbsterklärend sein:

```
package.keywords

package.provided

package.unmask

package.use
```

 und die funktionieren auch so wie package.keywords.

MfG

----------

## mv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

Wenn packag.provided hier funktionieren würde, würde mich das überraschen: Das sollte in /etc/portage/profiile stehen.

Statt package.keywords würde ich empfehlen, den neuen Namen package.accept_keywords zu benutzen - der alte ist obsolet und wird nur noch aus Kompatibilitätsgründen eine zeitlang unterstützt.

Hier noch ein paar andere interessante Ordner/Files von ähnlichem Typ: 

```
package.mask

package.license

package.accept_restrict

package.env # Gibt an, welche Dateien aus /etc/portage/env/*.conf angewendet werden

package.cflags # Falls z.B. bashrc-mv aus dem mv-overlay genutzt wird

package.nowarn # für eix-check-obsolete. man eix

package.slot_upgrade_forbid # für eix -u. man eix

package.accept_keywords.nonexistent # für eix-test-obsolete. man eix
```

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mv wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Wenn packag.provided hier funktionieren würde, würde mich das überraschen: Das sollte in /etc/portage/profiile stehen.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ja da hast du recht. Ich habe bei mir eine Link gelegt von /etc/portage/profiile/package.provided nach /etc/portage/package.provided.

Dann brauch ich die Unterordner von /etc/portage/ nicht durchsuchen bzw. im Gedächtnis zu halten. Hatte ich übersehen ...

MfG

----------

